

How to Increase Your Productivity by 500% - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/02/how-to-increase-your-productivity-500/

======
jmonegro
I've found that starting the day with work right away boosts my productivity
for the rest of the day as opposed to days when, for example, I check out my
twitter feed or otherwise procrastinating.

Try this out: check your browser history and compare the days when the first
thing you did was procrastinate on the Internet vs. the days you start with
work. You'll likely find that days tht start with work are less filled with
visits to sites like twitter, HN, reddit, Facebook, etc. than days that start
with those activities. Now try making work the first thing you do in the
morning and see for yourself.

